# Ft. Lauderdale to Annapolis in late April



## Yooks (Mar 22, 2001)

I''d appreciate some suggestions on sailing from Ft. Lauderdale to Annapolis in a 1992 Catalina 42. I''d like to try to do the trip in 2 weeks, leaving around the third week in April. At first blush, I figured I''d leave Ft. Lauderdale and stop off at Grand Bahama Island for a day or two. Then head up the coast for either Charleston or Beaufort. Duck in the ditch and motor up to Norfolk, etc. Anyone have any suggestions or "gotchas" for a person who hasn''t done this trip before? My experience is in San Francisco Bay and the California coast. In general, what kind of conditions can I expect along the way? Can anyone suggest a particular chart book or cruising guide that would be helpful?

Thanks in advance.

-Jonathan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I recently planned the same trip on a Jeanneau 44from St. Pete to Newport. Your plan is sound. Wesailed from Key West to Jax in 2 days. Hiway 80 (long. 80 W) proved to be a pretty good course with Gulf Stream assisted sog''s to 12+knots. The engine raw water failed in Jax. and the trip was concluded. I bought the ICW Chartpak and never used it. It''s for sale. Do''nt forget a radar reflector and watch your 6.


----------



## mhandley (May 22, 2001)

I just bought a Tayana 42 and am planning to sail her north this summer from Ft. Lauderdale to Boston. My question is: can I go inside behind Hatteras or is my mast too tall? Supposedly the mast is 63 feet above water. That seems real close to me when some of the bridges are 64 feet!!!

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Mark


----------



## mhandley (May 22, 2001)

I have recently purchased a 1982 Tayana 42 and plan to take her north from Ft. Lauderdale to Boston this summer. I wonder if I can go inside the intracoastal behind Hatteras, or is my masst too high. The mast is supposed to be 63 feet above water - which seems terrible close for a 64-foot bridge!!! Any thoughts or experience would be appreciated.

Mark


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Join the Tayana owners group here on Sailnet and pose your question there. Lots of 42 boats represented and I''m sure they will have the answer.
Good luck with the T42.
RichH T37


----------

